# Euro Championships



## Pejavlade

Post your Team expected Lineups

Serbia & Montenegro

PG-Marko Jaric 
SG-Milan Gurovic 
SF-Peja Stojakovic 
PF-Dejan Bodiroga 
C-Nenad Krstic 

Bench: 
Radmanovic 
Vujanic 
Rakocevic 
Milicic 
Drobnjak 
Avdalovic 
Scepanovic 
Tomasevic 
Cabarkapa


----------



## Ron Mexico

is the european championship every year????


----------



## Zalgirinis

Ron Mexico said:


> is the european championship every year????


Every two years. In the years between World Championship and Olympics take part.

Pejavlade, Vujanic wont be in Eurochamp because hes injured and wont recover till that time. 

As for Lithuanian NT list too early to say. Its sure that Ilgauskas (resting after season), Stombergas (retired from NT), Timinskas (time with family) and Kaukenas (marriage) wont play. And big questionmarks on Jasikevicius (lets wait and see), Songaila (said wont play if doesnt have guaranteed NBA contract) and E. Zukauskas (said wont play if Stombergas and Jasikevicius dont play).


----------



## Matiz

Slovenian NT in optimal scenario

C- Nesterovic
PF- Tusek
SF- Nachbar
SG- Ozbolt
PG- Lakovic

bench:
Brezec
Smodis
Udrih
Milic
Jurak
Joksimovic
and one more from Becirovic/Jagodnik/Capin/Vujacic

anyway a lot of players are still uncertain due to unclear situation in NBA this offseason.


----------



## italianBBlover

Slovenia is very interesting !


The italian team should be that

PG Bulleri
SG Basile
SF Mancinelli
PF Galanda
C Marconato


Bench

Pozzecco
Gigli
Chiacig
Soragna
Righetti
Maybe Mordente
Maybe Belinelli


----------



## Pejavlade

Zalgirinis said:


> Pejavlade, Vujanic wont be in Eurochamp because hes injured and wont recover till that time.


I didnt know that thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Darvin Ham

Bulgaria

PG-Bozov, Radionov, Radulov
SG-Stojkov, Videnov, Stankov
SF-Angelov, Dimitrov
PF-Kaloqn Ivanov, Deqn Ivanov, Davidov, Georgiev
C-Mladenov, Banev

This is full squad

Some players will stay in Bulgaria, and Euro team will be.

PG-Bozov, Radulov
SG-all 
SF-Angelov(Stankov is SF/SG)
PF-Davidov, and Ivanov's
C-Mladenov, Banev



PP:how to insert pictures in my posts


----------



## Virtuoso

Darvin Ham said:


> PP:how to insert pictures in my posts


wrap an address (URL) around this:









or just click on the yellow icon with the mountain when your making a post.


----------



## Darvin Ham

TNX man :cheers:


----------



## italianBBlover

PS of my italian NT post: as naturalized, there are good chances to have SG-SF Dante Calabria on the italian roster for Belgrade2005.


----------



## Toxicity

italianBBlover said:


> Slovenia is very interesting !
> 
> 
> The italian team should be that
> 
> PG Bulleri
> SG Basile
> SF Mancinelli
> PF Galanda
> C Marconato


Yes, it should be the starting roster... But is probably also Soragna for Mancinelli at SF...



> Bench
> 
> Pozzecco
> Gigli
> Chiacig
> Soragna
> Righetti
> Maybe Mordente
> Maybe Belinelli


I think the backup PG could be Andrea Pecile, a sort of younger Pozzecco (but less crazy)... 

I don't think Recalcati will select Belinelli: he and Bargnani have the European Championship for Under 20 this summer and there are low chances to see them in the roster... :upset: 

And i think Calabria will be at Belgrade as Basile's Backup... I like him more than Radulovic as naturalized!

As 12th player Recalcati could also choice a 3rd big man (Cittadini, Ress or somebody else)...


----------



## italianBBlover

Toxicity said:


> Yes, it should be the starting roster... But is probably also Soragna for Mancinelli at SF...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the backup PG could be Andrea Pecile, a sort of younger Pozzecco (but less crazy)...
> 
> I don't think Recalcati will select Belinelli: he and Bargnani have the European Championship for Under 20 this summer and there are low chances to see them in the roster... :upset:
> 
> And i think Calabria will be at Belgrade as Basile's Backup... I like him more than Radulovic as naturalized!
> 
> As 12th player Recalcati could also choice a 3rd big man (Cittadini, Ress or somebody else)...



I agree at all.

I would be happy to see Cittadini; he had a pretty good year in Teramo, but even my fellow provinceman Ress done well for Scavolini.


----------



## Pejavlade

Offical Homepage http://www.belgrade2005.com/eng/


----------



## Pejavlade

Stojakovic,Vujanic amd Drobnjak will not be playing for Serbia this up coming Euro Championship.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Matiz said:


> Slovenian NT in optimal scenario
> 
> C- Nesterovic
> PF- Tusek
> SF- Nachbar
> SG- Ozbolt
> PG- Lakovic
> 
> bench:
> Brezec
> Smodis
> Udrih
> Milic
> Jurak
> Joksimovic
> and one more from Becirovic/Jagodnik/Capin/Vujacic
> 
> anyway a lot of players are still uncertain due to unclear situation in NBA this offseason.


Starters:
PG: Udrih
SG: Ozbolt
SF: Nachbar
PF: Brezec
C: Nesterovic


----------



## Matiz

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Starters:
> PG: Udrih
> SG: Ozbolt
> SF: Nachbar
> PF: Brezec
> C: Nesterovic


now when Smodis and Tusek won't play, Brezec could start on PF, although I'd probably prefer both to Brezec because of their scoring and strenght, although Lorbek and Slokar could get a chance starting as well(damn, suddenly Slovenia is weak on PF  ) both Smodis and Tusek rejected few minimum offers from NBA in the past and if it wasn't for athleticism (Smodis) and height (Tusek= 6'8) they'd be a solid role players in NBA... while in international competitions they are more usefull than Brezec imo...
Udrih and Lakovic are approximately on the same level, Lakovic is superior scorer while Udrih is a better defender... I guess who'll start will depend on the daily form and the opponent they'll play with...


----------



## billddd

Does anone know how Darko Milicic is doing


----------



## italianBBlover

Belgrade2005 can be the definitive european seal for Stefano "Mancio-air" Mancinelli :banana: 











http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/mancioshow.avi
http://digilander.iol.it/italianbasketball/mancioshow3.avi


----------



## Pejavlade

italianBBlover said:


> Belgrade2005 can be the definitive european seal for Stefano "Mancio-air" Mancinelli :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/mancioshow.avi
> http://digilander.iol.it/italianbasketball/mancioshow3.avi


Links don't work.


----------



## mrn-LT

*Lithuania* 

Javtokas
Lavrinovic K.
Salenga
Macijauskas
Siskauskas

Bench:
Delininkaitis
Lavrinovic D.
Jankunas
Gustas 
Jasaitis
Lukauskis
Serapinas
Zukauskas M.


----------



## starvydas

France

PG - Tony Parker
SG - Antoine Rigaudeau
SF - Mickael Pietrus (or Mickael Gélabale)
PF - Boris Diaw
C - Cyril Julian

Bench

PG - Frédéric Fauthoux
SG/SF - Mamoutou Diarra, Mickael Gelabale (or Mickael Pietrus), Alain Digbeu.
PF - Sacha Giffa, Florent Pietrus
C - Vincent Masingue, last spot will be decided between Claude Marquis and Jérome Schmitt.

France is as always loaded in the backcourt but lacks size and impact players down low.


----------



## mr_tibo

French starters should be

PG: Tony PArker
SG: Mike Pietrus
SG: Boris Diaw
PF: Florent Pietrus
C: Cyril Julian

Antoine Rigaudeau will play back up PG


----------



## safari

Yep, considering how awful Rigaudeau has been ( from what i've seen ) and that F.Pietrus showed that ha was not impressed challenging taller players, I would also think that the starting lineup for france is parker, pietrus, diaw, f.pietrus and whoever at center, with gelabale as the sixth man.


----------



## piri

Spain starters could be:

pg Calderon
sg Navarro
sf Jimenez
pf Garbajosa
c Reyes

Bench
pg Sergi Vidal
sg Rudy fernandez
sf Mumbru
pf De Miguel
c Fran Vazquez


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Piri,
I am not Spanish, but that is what I figured would be the best starting lineup. There isn't an overload of super talented offensive tall centers to give Reyes trouble on defense and when your team would normally have the best post player then you can get away with Reyes out of position.


----------



## AMR

The Spanish NT will need to run, run and run. And for running they need defensive rebounding... Garbajosa isn't a great rebounder, so I think that Jiménez and Reyes will have to rebound a lot.


----------



## mfmilan

Is there any person here that will be in Belgrade during Eurobasket?


----------



## xtf

i will be


----------



## Zalgirinis

I'll be there also. As I said, mfmilan, check your PMs on IBN and maybe we'll meet


----------



## xtf

are there a lot of lithuanians coming to belgrade?


----------



## Pejavlade

All of the following teams play tommrow predict the winners and losers.


Germany - Italy >> Italy
Russia - Ukraine >> Russia

Croatia - Bulgaria >> Croatia
Turkey - Lithuania >> Lithuania

Slovenia - Bosnia & Herzeg. >> Bosnia & Herzeg.
France - Greece >> Greece

Latvia - Israel >> Israel
SCG - Spain >> SCG


----------



## Scipio

Germany - Italy >> Italy
Russia - Ukraine >> Russia

Croatia - Bulgaria >> Croatia
Turkey - Lithuania >> Turkey. I have my doubts on this Lithuanian team and Turkey is GOOD.

Slovenia - Bosnia & Herzeg. >> Slovenia. They're just loaded and B&H is no that good.
France - Greece >> Greece 

Latvia - Israel >> Israel
SCG - Spain >> SCG


----------



## italianBBlover

Germany-Italy 
*82-84* after 1 overtime

Italy played quite bad, but with the usual GIANT heart.


----------



## kisstherim

italianBBlover said:


> Germany-Italy
> *82-84* after 1 overtime
> 
> Italy played quite bad, but with the usual GIANT heart.


Dirk ２７pts,１５rebs,３assists

What an awesome game!


----------



## Jay_DX

What a crappy game. We had won this one, but the refs whistled the Italians back in it. Overtime was bad luck. I really hope that Dirk wins the next two for us.


----------



## Pejavlade

Sebria lost by 19 to Spain.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Russia beat Ukraine 86-74. Kirilenko had 22 pts, 14 boards, 5 blocks, 3 steals, 2 assists for Russia. Slava Medvedenko had 14 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist, 3 TO's, 5 fouls for the Ukraine team.


----------



## Luedacris

kisstherim said:


> Dirk ２７pts,１５rebs,３assists
> 
> What an awesome game!


Really not an awesome game he shot 4-9 from 2pt, 4-14 from 3pt and 7-10 freethrows including one miss 1.30 before the end which was very important. Who played really well were Patrick Femerling and Stefano Mancinelli who played awesome defense against Nowitzki. I can't believe nobody drafted him, he will be a great player.


----------



## Divine Spammer

Pejavlade said:


> Sebria lost by 19 to Spain.


Some will say it was a surprise, but I'm no so sure of that.. 
Serbia has more names than players. The team is heavy! 
The Spanish team enjoys a lethal combination of Navarro+Calderon at the back-court. The fastest guard duo in europe, IMO. 
Plus, the refs were *****. 

But I must admit they've surprised me a bit. Match-Up Zone?? 
Very impressive! 

But most important, with due respect for Serbia- Isreal has won! 
Now we only need to kick some Serbian asses, and then we can really start to enjoy ourselves. 

Seriously- our players (Israeli team) has much more heart than the Serbian players. It won't be a walk in the park for Serbia. But they'll win eventualy.


----------



## kisstherim

Luedacris said:


> Really not an awesome game he shot 4-9 from 2pt, 4-14 from 3pt and 7-10 freethrows including one miss 1.30 before the end which was very important. Who played really well were Patrick Femerling and Stefano Mancinelli who played awesome defense against Nowitzki. I can't believe nobody drafted him, he will be a great player.


No,i was not referring to Dirk's performance when i said it's an awesome game. I just meant this game was a thriller.


----------



## mfmilan

Divine Spammer said:


> Some will say it was a surprise, but I'm no so sure of that..
> Seriously- our players (Israeli team) has much more heart than the Serbian players. It won't be a walk in the park for Serbia. But they'll win eventualy.


i'm not so sure...


----------



## italianBBlover

Italy-Russia 61-87

Probably the worst game of italian NT in the last 10 years, maybe just a little better than Italy-France at Euro2002 ...

For Italy didn't work nothing, above all on offense.

Russia instead played very well, above all Holden who has been less selfish than usual ...


----------



## Pejavlade

Get live play by play here Link


----------



## Pejavlade

Serbia 93 Isreal 77

Marko 19pts 3asts 
Nenad 13pts 10rens
Igor 15pts 6asts
Darko 11pts 7rebs

Serbs shoot 70% from the field.


----------



## Pejavlade

I think the crowd fired up Serbia to play today I hope this trend continues.


----------



## mfmilan

Darko was magnificent...


----------



## italianBBlover

Italy vs Ukraine 99-62

Finally our defense and offense were very good, above all in the 2nd half.

Go boys


----------



## DrewFix

everyone must be hitting the Eurobasket2205 server because i keep getting a gateway time out error.


----------



## Jay_DX

Germany-Russia 51-50!

What a crazy 'bout! We deserved everything but a win after a game like that.


----------



## theBirdman

Slovenia in quarterfinals! :clap: 

Deservedly so! Not a great game but enough to win! 

Parker was absolutely terrible for France! And I have to mentio Diaws freeethrow shooting- 0/11!!!!!!! :dead:


----------



## Pejavlade

Serbia 82 Latvia 67


----------



## starvydas

theBirdman said:


> Slovenia in quarterfinals! :clap:
> 
> Deservedly so! Not a great game but enough to win!
> 
> Parker was absolutely terrible for France! And I have to mentio Diaws freeethrow shooting- 0/11!!!!!!! :dead:



Parker was totally outplayed by Jaka Lakovic, he will get you very far in this tournament


----------



## theBirdman

starvydas said:


> Parker was totally outplayed by Jaka Lakovic, he will get you very far in this tournament


Well, in Parker`s current form even me or you would outplay him! :biggrin:


----------



## BenDengGo

germany won 66-57 against turkey

nowitzki put up 33/10

türkoglu had 10/8 and memo okur 2/9


----------



## italianBBlover

Croatia-Italy 74-66

The game was always point-to-point, a part a +12 for Croatia in the early 3/4, but in the last quarter the basket was large 2 centimeter for Italy and nothing fall down, even wide open ...

Now we must renew the team with more space for the youngs like Mancinelli, Gigli and then Bargnani, Belinelli&C, and hope for the Fiba wild card (Japan2006).


----------



## italianBBlover

BenDengGo said:


> germany won 66-57 against turkey
> 
> nowitzki put up 33/10
> 
> türkoglu had 10/8 and memo okur 2/9


Hedo 2/15 (2/10 from 2, 0/5 from 3)


----------



## starvydas

I just don't believe what I just saw. After 3 very ugly qualification games, France has eliminated Serbia on their homecourt 74-71 !! Historic day for French bball, all their players showed great heart and determination. Best scorers for France were Parker and Antoine Rigaudeau (13 points each) and Mickael Gelabale (12). Best scorers for Serbia were Jaric 14 points and Radmanovic 15. By the way Radmanovic was 4/4 from 3 point range and sat out during the whole 4th quarter while France was playing zone defense. What the hell was Obradovic thinking???
Also, hats off to the refs who came up with critical justified calls against the Serbs in the last minutes of the game.


----------



## mfmilan

****in' Obradovic!!!


----------



## el_Diablo

dirk had a pretty nice game against turkey, he totally dominated especially the 3rd quarter. I think he had like 20 points in it...


----------



## alexis

serbia&montenegro lost the dramatic game because of coach obradovic's terrible desicions. this was one of the worst coaching performances i have seen. only dejan bodiroga could save the game but he was fouled out. serbia&montenegro disappointed their fans with their poor performances during the tournament. they surely need a new coach.


----------



## theBirdman

Well, we also need to give credit to France for their perfomance. Yes, Obradovic was terrible but France won in difficult conditions! And Parker finally had a good game, which was decisive. It was great watching him...


----------



## italianBBlover

I always said that Obradovi is a .... testa di ca--o :raised_ey


----------



## Pejavlade

It wasnt Obradovic it was the players and I strongly belive that. Here is a link. http://www.b92.net/sport/vesti.php?style=texts&yyyy=2005&mm=09&dd=20&nav_id=176985 He says that players didnt want to do what he says, they went clubbing until 5 in the morining and that 6 of them should have been sent home. They didnt have any disere to play. I can firmly say that Marko,Milan and Radman were the headcases of the team. He also said that they had the best team and France shouldn't have been any challange but he said doesnt matter if you have talent and no smarts and heart. 

Obradovic should get alot of repsect because of this and things should be changed.


----------



## croco

German TV has only televised the German games. How did Slovenia play so far ?


----------



## alexis

i couldn't watch slovenia in this tournament also. but i watched them in a tournament in istanbul few weeks ago where they reached semi finals. they played very well there. i think russia and slovenia will play in the finals. 
slovenia is a better team than germany but you never know when you are playing against nowitzki


----------



## alexis

i can't understand serbian so i could not understand what is written in this link.http://www.b92.net/sport/vesti.php?...0&nav_id=176985 . developing team chemistry is coach's job. if there is a problem with chemistry then there is also a problem with coach. obradovic did not trust talented young players and played with old players like gurovic, rebraca who are clearly not capable of playing in european championships anymore. now he is choosing the easy way again and blaming players


----------



## Pejavlade

alexis said:


> i can't understand serbian so i could not understand what is written in this link.http://www.b92.net/sport/vesti.php?...0&nav_id=176985 . developing team chemistry is coach's job. if there is a problem with chemistry then there is also a problem with coach. obradovic did not trust talented young players and played with old players like gurovic, rebraca who are clearly not capable of playing in european championships anymore. now he is choosing the easy way again and blaming players


Well he has support from the team capitan, rebraca and others the more expierned players that just dont show up to get paid but to play for thier country. I have no respect for the players involved in the fight. Im deeply upset that Bodiroga quit but hes doing the right thing.


----------



## italianBBlover

Whoa, I never liked Zeliko but respect for his "clear words".

BTW I'm not really surprised ... I remember that after the game with Greece at Athen2004, they found the serbian lockeroom simply destroyed ... 

Poor Bodiroga :dead:


----------



## rainman

Pejavlade said:


> It wasnt Obradovic it was the players and I strongly belive that. Here is a link. http://www.b92.net/sport/vesti.php?style=texts&yyyy=2005&mm=09&dd=20&nav_id=176985 He says that players didnt want to do what he says, they went clubbing until 5 in the morining and that 6 of them should have been sent home. They didnt have any disere to play. I can firmly say that Marko,Milan and Radman were the headcases of the team. He also said that they had the best team and France shouldn't have been any challange but he said doesnt matter if you have talent and no smarts and heart.
> 
> Obradovic should get alot of repsect because of this and things should be changed.


strange that we never had any problem with radman here in seattle.


----------



## Pejavlade

rainman said:


> strange that we never had any problem with radman here in seattle.



WHos is he in the nba just another guy of the bench his ego was to big in international play.


----------



## rainman

Pejavlade said:


> WHos is he in the nba just another guy of the bench his ego was to big in international play.


i wouldnt consider him just a guy off the bench, he finishes games for seattle. i couldnt care less whether he starts or not, if a coach is going to use nba players in international play he better learn how to deal with egos. the bad blood between him and the coach there goes back quite a ways.


----------



## Pejavlade

rainman said:


> i wouldnt consider him just a guy off the bench, he finishes games for seattle. i couldnt care less whether he starts or not, if a coach is going to use nba players in international play he better learn how to deal with egos. the bad blood between him and the coach there goes back quite a ways.


True, Im happy that Peja didnt play I know he wouldn't have been a problem but maybe next time they assemble a team he will try to put serbia back were they belong.


----------



## LuckyAC

What have Kirilenko's stats been like?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow Serbia is out already, I'm shocked.


----------



## Kicito

Wow the France is really going against the odds. After the 1st round, i would have thought that we would be 1 and done but now we have beaten 2 defending champions and we are qualified for the 2006 World Championship in Japan. 

I'm very positively surprised and i like the fact we will meet the Greece in the semifinals, it should be some kind of revenge from our 1st-round game. The team is really getting along as of late . . . Diaw is clearly the best player on that team during the championship, he does it all (except the free-throws !), even when Parker is on the court he is the one running the offense most of the time, now if he could do the same in the NBA . . . Next year the team should be even stronger, i expect our inside players (Petro, Moiso and maybe Turiaf) to be back on the team.


----------



## rainman

Pejavlade said:


> True, Im happy that Peja didnt play I know he wouldn't have been a problem but maybe next time they assemble a team he will try to put serbia back were they belong.


you have a great starting point in darko milicic. he's talked repeatedly about his patriotism and he's going to be a great international type player down the road(my opinion).


----------



## BenDengGo

LuckyAC said:


> What have Kirilenko's stats been like?


they very pretty damn good !!!

nba player stats....

khryapa 8 pts 11 rbs
monya 2 pts 1 rbs 
kirilenko 20 pts 16 rbs 2 as 2 stl 3 bl

pietrus 5 pts 5 rbs 
parker 11 pts 5 as
diaw 18 pts 11 rbs

nachbar 9 pts 8 rbs
milicic 3 pts 5 rbs 3 st
nesterovic 4 pts 4 rbs
brezec 13 pts 6 rbs

nowitzki 22 pts 9 rbs 3 bl


FIBA europe


----------



## croco

Germany beats Slovenia 78-62 and it wasn't only Dirk who scored :cheers: 

Navarro with 18 :eek8: points in the OT to help Spain to reach the semifinals.


----------



## oceansea

ım very happy for my nationalty team was eleminated after match between spain-croatia. ı hope we dont see referees one more like these. ı wont watch this tournament one more. ı dont belive this tournament justice.
:curse: :curse:


----------



## Nikos

What has gotten into Navarro this tournement? The guy seems to be on FIRE!


----------



## Mem-fizz

Spain performance in OT (5 minutes):

28 points:

2/2 3p
3/3 2p
16/16 1p

No mistakes, and 0 TO.


Navarro scored the last 15 points of the game, 18 points in OT (12/12 1p, 2/2 3p), 36 in whole game:

Impressive!!


----------



## s a b a s 11

Juan Carlos Navarro actually overtook Nowitzki for the tournament leader in scoring... they meet in about 1.5 hours.

Stuart


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Not only that but Navarro had 15 points in the final 1:20 or so. He finally is playing as well as he was a couple of years ago. Before this tourny he had been playing horrible this past season and during the Olympics if he had played like this in the Olympics Spain would have killed everyone. Hopefully he keeps this up and can lead Barca to the triple crown again this year.


----------



## croco

Diamantidis takes thre three and shoots the lights out with three seconds left, that can't be true :dead:


----------



## greekadonis

diamantidis baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm very horny baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who's parker??diamantidis bare it baby!!!!!!!!!!!Greece to the final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:  :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: diamantidis,that'a an anba player not parker kick my big fat greek *** u stupid french


----------



## Steppenwolf

YEAAAAAHHHHHH!

Germany - Spain 74-73

Nowitzki with the clutch shot 3 sec before the end.

Man, I would've been pissed if they blew their lead. Roller and Demirel had good games, but crumbled in the last few minutes.

Navarro 15/16 from the line and with the last 9 points to close the gap. Fran Vasquez played very well, too.


----------



## Jay_DX

Whoooooooooooooooooooooo! 

Awesome Win. Once again our guys stept it up in the second half and turned the game around. Fortunately Spain had a terrible 3pt-percentage, so we finally got what we already deserved four years ago in Turkey. What a great day, what a great game! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## croco

Dirk is always one step ahead, it's just unbelievable. Navarro was great, but Dirk was unbeateable in the fourth quarter.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHH ! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kicito

Man the France has just blasted the Spain, it wasn't pretty to see. The game was a no contest. I don't know what happened to the spanish team because tonight they clearly weren't in the game. The France won by 30 (98 - 68) and had so many dunks. They just blew by their defenders and cut through the open lane like a hot knife in butter. Great game by our NBA players, Parker, Pietrus and Diaw were very good tonight.

I'm still upset by our stupid loss against the Greece but at least we're back with a medal and a spot for next year World Championship.


----------



## AMR

Kicito said:


> Man the France has just blasted the Spain, it wasn't pretty to see. The game was a no contest. I don't know what happened to the spanish team because tonight they clearly weren't in the game. The France won by 30 (98 - 68) and had so many dunks. They just blew by their defenders and cut through the open lane like a hot knife in butter. Great game by our NBA players, Parker, Pietrus and Diaw were very good tonight.
> 
> I'm still upset by our stupid loss against the Greece but at least we're back with a medal and a spot for next year World Championship.


The Spanish players didn't even try, because they want Coach Pesquera out. Sad.


----------



## EuroScout

AMR said:


> The Spanish players didn't even try, because they want Coach Pesquera out. Sad.


Even if they didn't try... France was better,

just look at the 2 final game: 2 blow out game
FRANCE and GREECE were the 2 best team in this tournament, and I actually think that FRANCE were the best, but they choked once again
Spain didn't even deserve to be in semi-finals, thx to the refs

Congrats to GREECE


----------



## Pejavlade

Congrats to Greece Euro Champs.


----------



## Chef

Just a question for the german crew.

Do you know where I could get Nowitzki's white jersey? Is it available for sale? Cause the one I have found is from the 2003 Euro :dead: 

This one is the one I want









Congrats both Greeks and Germans :cheers: 

Dirk and Papaloukas are superb players :clap:


----------



## Steppenwolf

Chef said:


> Just a question for the german crew.
> 
> Do you know where I could get Nowitzki's white jersey? Is it available for sale? Cause the one I have found is from the 2003 Euro :dead:
> 
> This one is the one I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats both Greeks and Germans :cheers:
> 
> Dirk and Papaloukas are superb players :clap:


Link

Basketball -> DBB Artikel f. d. Spielbetrieb -> DBB Nationalmannschaftstrikot (59 € + shipping)

You can also eMail them, I'm sure they can write you back in English.


----------



## Chef

Steppenwolf said:


> Link
> 
> Basketball -> DBB Artikel f. d. Spielbetrieb -> DBB Nationalmannschaftstrikot (59 € + shipping)
> 
> You can also eMail them, I'm sure they can write you back in English.


Thanks, but they are selling the old version.










I should email them...


----------



## Stockalone

Maybe you should try www.fibashop.com


----------

